# What is the biggest species of scorpion?



## FelixA9 (Dec 20, 2003)

It seems like from what I hear that Emperor scorpions are the biggest but it looks like Red Claws are pretty big too.  Any others?


----------



## Silver.x (Dec 20, 2003)

Emps are some of the bigger, but flat rocks are longer. Red claws are usually smaller than Emperors. In fact there is one species of Heterometrus, at least i think it is, (Sry I cannot remember the name) that was successfully bred for the first time in North America and it reached a length of approximately 9.5 inches!


----------



## chuck (Dec 20, 2003)

I think I read that the largest on record was an Asian Forest sp.  its in one of my arachnid books


----------



## FelixA9 (Dec 20, 2003)

http://wrbu.si.edu/www/stockwell/faq/size.html#big


----------



## Phillip (Dec 20, 2003)

Last I heard the longest was H swammerdammi.

Phil


----------



## Diao (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SaIiLdVaEnR _
> *Emps are some of the bigger, but flat rocks are longer. Red claws are usually smaller than Emperors. In fact there is one species of Heterometrus, at least i think it is, (Sry I cannot remember the name) that was successfully bred for the first time in North America and it reached a length of approximately 9.5 inches! *


Heterometrus swammerdami, and it was bred by Todd Gearheart of tarantulaspiders.com.


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Dec 21, 2003)

Largest: Heterometrus swammerdami, as already stated. Hadogenes troglodytes has been stated previously as the longest. The record may have changed by now for length, but I have seen no evidence given as fact that Heterometrus has obtained a longer length than Hadogenes. Hetrometrus and Pandinus both grow to a higher weight than Hadogenes (largest is measured by bulk, not length). 



adios,
edw.


That's basically what the post of FelixA9 states...length is not largest.


----------



## conway (Dec 22, 2003)

well ya dont know, there could be a species not found out there being about 12 inches! that would be ginormous, i just measured it...lol


----------



## Diao (Dec 24, 2003)

The Guiness Book of World Records states that a specimen of Heterometrus swammerdami obtained during WWII attained a length of 11 1/2 inches.


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Dec 24, 2003)

*it's a head scratcher*

Keep in mind, though that may have been the record holder as far as Guiness Books was/is concerned, the measurement was most likely not taken in the same manner that is considered to be the proper method by members in the field or in the hobby. It was most likely an overall length of the entire scorpion. Guiness Books is not well known for specializing in methods of measuring scorpion lengths, but rather the largest proven in their eyes or ears. If the keepers of scorpions are measuring them properly and the scorpion measures at 8.5 inches, that scorpion may very well be as big or bigger than the scorpion in the Guiness record book which was claimed at almost a foot long. Proper measurements of scorpions may have been given to Guiness and been thrown out as though they were insignificant because the scorpion measured in properly at a mere 9 inches (Guiness not knowing the method of proper measurement), while the other scorpion measured incorrectly at about a foot. Then again, it could've been proper measurements, though the largest I have seen stated with proven documentation and proven accurate measurement was not that long.



adios,
edw. :?


----------

